

Git – See differences to master except merges of commits merged into master? - how-to-git
https://github.com/understanding-git/merging/wiki/Merging

======
how-to-git
In the linked wiki page, I show an emulated workflow and end with a question
I'm wondering about. My reason for posting this link here is I was hoping
someone could answer that question :) Also posted at
[https://www.reddit.com/r/git/comments/3dhz8x/understanding_g...](https://www.reddit.com/r/git/comments/3dhz8x/understanding_git_merging_how_to_see_all/)

